# Apprenticeship VS Trade School?



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

In my opinion, trade school is pretty much worthless. 

One way to get a 'foot in the door' is to see if you can be hired as a 'shop guy'. Usually, there's no license required (don't know about MN though) and you'll get some hands-on experience as well as learn the names of the parts. Plus, if you work hard and learn fast, you'll be among the first in line for an apprenticeship.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The best advice I can offer is to avoid any for profit school that will offer a certificate in our trade.
We are heavy on OJT. That means learning the materials, tools and installation practices. If you can’t get a shop job, look for work in an electrical supply house while waiting to get into an apprenticeship program. This is a good way to learn materials.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As noted avoid trade schools, bang on doors and find a job as a helper or something related to the field.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't know how the system works in the US, but here in Ontario, Canada, you can't attend a government-recognized trade school until you are registered as an apprentice in one of the electrical trades. And that's by far the hardest part. As others have mentioned, try to get your foot in the door of an electrical contractor's shop in any capacity. Once inside, show some interest in what the electricians are doing. Maybe a "helper" position will open up. I'm leery of some of the training schools out there. Yes, you can learn some trade craft. Can you take these courses and work at the same time? It would show a prospective employer that you are serious enough about your desire to become a tradesperson that you are investing your time and your money in yourself to be a better employee for him. Good luck and keep in touch. Your experiences will help others in your situation.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Have you considered moving to a location that is accepting applications immediately? If you do consider moving, ask each local what a journeyman earns there. Rates vary tremendously across the country. Compare cost of living with pay rate and move where you will make the most money. You could also avoid freezing your ass off in MN by moving south.

Don't do trade schools. They are a joke. You could just find another job until March and apply where you are. Pizza drivers make good money and are always in demand. You'll need a good snow car.


----------



## JoshuaRS94 (Oct 1, 2020)

Coppersmith said:


> Have you considered moving to a location that is accepting applications immediately? If you do consider moving, ask each local what a journeyman earns there. Rates vary tremendously across the country. Compare cost of living with pay rate and move where you will make the most money. You could also avoid freezing your ass off in MN by moving south.
> 
> Don't do trade schools. They are a joke. You could just find another job until March and apply where you are. Pizza drivers make good money and are always in demand. You'll need a good snow car.


me and my wife got a house here and she likes her job so moving isn’t an option really. The ones here make pretty good money. If I can’t get into a shop somewhere then I’ll just get a job and wait for the March one. IBEW starts at 20/hr here


----------

